# Ansicht von Bluenav Seekarten



## Danfreak (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo boardies,


trage mich mit dem Gedanken das Bluenav Kit Europa für mein Magellan Gold
zu erwerben. Würde mir aber gerne mal etwas über die Genauigkeit der Karten ansehen wollen (bei dem Preis). Habe zwar eine Papierkarte von meinem bevozugten Angelgebiet in Norge, aber manchmal ist da ja noch ein "Leng" vergessen worden.  Wenn da jemand ein paar Tips hat, immer rein damit.#h

Schönen Abend noch.#g


----------



## Hansi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ansicht von Bluenav Seekarten*

Hallo Danfreak,

ich habe das Bluenav-Kit Europa seit ca. 1,5 Jahren in Benutzung und war bisher über die Detailgenauigkeit der Karten echt überrascht. Bei mir kam zwar nur die Karte "Mandal" zum Einsatz, aber die Tiefenangaben haben sich vor Ort durch das Echolot bestätigt. Die Zoomfunktion der Software bringt doch allerhand Einzelheiten zutage. Ich hab mir zuhaus die "Heißen Stellen" mit nem Wegpunkt markiert und dann die Karte samt Wegpunkte aufs GPS-Handy geladen. Es ist schon geil, einen Unterwasserberg ohne Landmarken zielgenau anzusteuern. Bin mit dem Teil echt zufrieden und brauch mir keine anderen Seekarten mehr zu kaufen. Zwar ist das Display nicht sehr üppig aber zum Angeln und Zurückfinden im Nebel reichts. Ne Kartenansicht als Screenshot würd ich dir gern zukommen lassen, is mir aber wegen der rechtlichen Situation zu heiß.


----------



## Danfreak (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ansicht von Bluenav Seekarten*

Hallo Hansi,


Danke für deine Antwort.#6 
Das mit dem Screenshot ist schon klar, mir geht`s nur darum ob die Detailgenauigkeit mit den Papierkarten vergleichbar ist, oder eventuell noch etwas genauer.


----------



## Lachsy (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ansicht von Bluenav Seekarten*

ich kann dir aber ein bild von meinem Magelan sportrack color zeigen






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Danfreak (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ansicht von Bluenav Seekarten*

hallo Lachsy, 

danke#6  das hilft schon weiter, werde mir das Teil wohl zulegen, habe bis jetzt 219 Euronen als besten Preis, wenn da noch einer einen besseren hat, immer rein damit.


----------



## Lachsy (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ansicht von Bluenav Seekarten*

auf der boot 2005 in Düsseldorf wurden sie für 195 € verkauft von gründl.

Frag mal herbert vom Angelwebshop was sie bei ihm kostet

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=960995

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Danfreak (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ansicht von Bluenav Seekarten*

@lachsy, danke nochmal für den Tip,  #h  aber Du meinst sicher die Bluenav CD,
die ist etwas preiswerter als das Bluenav Kit.

@alle anderen Boardies, hat noch jemand Tip`s zum Thema??|licht


----------



## Jirko (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ansicht von Bluenav Seekarten*

hallo danfreak #h

detailgetreuer als die aktuellen, nautischen seekarten, sind die kartenausschnitte vom kit nicht! aber sie sind meist identisch, was die tiefenlinien anbelangt... ich persönlich nutze die CD-europe mit nem sportrak color, bei welchem phasenweise tiefenlinien nicht geplottet werden, da nicht vorhanden > im direkten vergleich mit vorliegenden seekarten #h


----------

